# rules of the atmospheric perspective in sea of ocean?



## raulrivero (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, (sorry was sea or ocean in the title )there are rules of atmospheric perspective for the ground or land. could have rules of atmospheric perspective but for the sea or ocean. Thank you.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, the whole premise of atmospheric perspective derives from what we see when we look through the atmosphere...fog, smog, clouds dust etc. So looking out at a seascape and how clear the scenery is depends on what the weather is like for that day. 

One see the colors and shapes much clearer the closer they are and it all starts to loose that the further away it gets...no matter what the subject.


----------



## raulrivero (Feb 8, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the clarification, in high seas, and I see that is more light in the horizon.





























also I see in the last two photos there variation of color, in the left photo I seems that changes to green in the distance and the right photo to gray in the distance. Thanks for the comments.


----------

